# Brother in law made up huge lie



## september_sky (May 17, 2018)

Yesterday, my husbands sister, who lives a few hundred miles away, started frantically texting my husband asking where their dad was and if he was ok. She said her brother (my husbands younger brother) had told her that their dad went missing 3 weeks ago; that he just packed up his bags, took his dog and left and hasn’t been seen since. My husband informed her that their dad was fine and that he was literally just over at our house the day before she texted him. Husbands brother ends up texting my husband bragging about this “masterpiece prank” he pulled, about how he had his sister crying, etc. because of this bogus lie he made up and how funny it was. My husband didn’t scold him for it or anything but personally if someone lied to me about something like that just for their amusement of seeing me upset, I would be pretty angry. This brother of his is young, like early 20s and he does have a problem with alcohol and he has had this problem for years, so I don’t know if maybe he was drunk when he was saying all this or what but everyone’s attitude is just kind of like “well, that’s just how he is. There’s no point in trying to talk to him about it; he doesn’t care what anyone else thinks”. And I just don’t know that I agree with that logic. I feel like he needs to know it’s not ok to play with someone’s emotions just for his enjoyment. Even if you get blown off or whatever, at least you can say that you said something to him about it and that you tried.


----------



## rugswept (May 8, 2019)

It's time to be limiting your exposure to that cruel and toxic man. He thinks it's funny getting people upset. 
The reason for that: he's a control freak and loves to have others react to his stupid moves. 
If it's control / alcohol, all that will get worse the older and more debilitated he becomes. 

You're a good person and should just avoid him.


----------



## ShatteredKat (Mar 23, 2016)

Sounds like he is reading "How to be a Jerk" web sites.


----------



## jonty30 (Oct 23, 2021)

september_sky said:


> Yesterday, my husbands sister, who lives a few hundred miles away, started frantically texting my husband asking where their dad was and if he was ok. She said her brother (my husbands younger brother) had told her that their dad went missing 3 weeks ago; that he just packed up his bags, took his dog and left and hasn’t been seen since. My husband informed her that their dad was fine and that he was literally just over at our house the day before she texted him. Husbands brother ends up texting my husband bragging about this “masterpiece prank” he pulled, about how he had his sister crying, etc. because of this bogus lie he made up and how funny it was. My husband didn’t scold him for it or anything but personally if someone lied to me about something like that just for their amusement of seeing me upset, I would be pretty angry. This brother of his is young, like early 20s and he does have a problem with alcohol and he has had this problem for years, so I don’t know if maybe he was drunk when he was saying all this or what but everyone’s attitude is just kind of like “well, that’s just how he is. There’s no point in trying to talk to him about it; he doesn’t care what anyone else thinks”. And I just don’t know that I agree with that logic. I feel like he needs to know it’s not ok to play with someone’s emotions just for his enjoyment. Even if you get blown off or whatever, at least you can say that you said something to him about it and that you tried.


If enough people blow him, he will realize the harm he represents and grow up.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

jonty30 said:


> If enough people blow him, he will realize the harm he represents and grow up.


Read what you wrote ...carefully.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

If my brother pulled a stunt like this he would be nursing a sore jaw the next time we met. 
What a ****ing asshole!


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

september_sky said:


> Husbands brother ends up texting my husband bragging about this “masterpiece prank” he pulled, about how he had his sister crying,


Yeah, sociopath. Just keep it in mind. 



> everyone’s attitude is just kind of like “well, that’s just how he is. There’s no point in trying to talk to him about it; he doesn’t care what anyone else thinks”.


Yes, I'm sorry, they are exactly right. You're not going to change him. Just protect your family from him.


----------



## redmarshall (11 mo ago)

^what he said, you can't make people do what you want them to do. Just look after yourself and your family.


----------



## D0nnivain (Mar 13, 2021)

At some point the whole family has to assume anything out the prankster's mouth is a "joke" & probably untrue until independently verified. He sounds immature so best to not believe him & carry on


----------

